# Cups impazzito! Stampe (di vecchia data) non richieste

## fbcyborg

Ho un problema con CUPS che sembra essere impazzito.

Diversi mesi fa stampai direttamente da Firefox, una pagina web che mi interessava.

Per un po' non ho sospettato alcun problema.

Dopo parecchi giorni appena accendo la stampante mi si ripropone la stessa stampa che avevo

fatto mesi fa. Sarà un errore dico io. Forse era rimasta nella coda in uscita una copia in più.

L'altro ieri l'ultima manifestazione di questo problema. Accendo la stampante e mi stampa sempre la

solita roba, senza che io abbia fatto niente. Non ci sto capendo più nulla!!!  :Sad: 

Questa cosa si è già ripetuta 3-4 volte a distanza di qualche mese.

Cosa può essere?

C'è un modo per vedere se la coda di stampa ha ancora qualche cosa in sospeso? Anche se credo che 

non ci sia nulla in sospeso, piuttosto potrebbe essere anche Firefox che si è rinco...!

EDIT: Ecco ho trovato. E' successo 2 volte (anche se a me sembrerebbe di più). La prima stampa (richiesta da me) è partita dom 29 mar 2009 11:24:59, la seconda mar 21 apr 2009 12:00:25, e l'ultima ven 19 giu 2009 10:07:53. Non riesco nemmeno a trovare un collegamento fra le date.. Inoltre il file a cui fa riferimento la stampa, è stato anche cancellato!

----------

## viralex

ehm non so però prova a vedere la lista delle operazioni su: http://127.0.0.1:631/

----------

## fbcyborg

E' proprio quello che ho fatto. E' da lì che ho reperito le date esatte di quando mi è accaduto.

Eppure ora non ci sono operazioni in coda e non escludo che ciò riaccada di nuovo.

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> E' proprio quello che ho fatto. E' da lì che ho reperito le date esatte di quando mi è accaduto.
> 
> Eppure ora non ci sono operazioni in coda e non escludo che ciò riaccada di nuovo.

 

spegni cups e pulisci a mano /var/cups/spool facendo attenzione a rimuovere solo i file e non le cartelle, altrimenti poi cups si lamenta quando riparte.

----------

## fbcyborg

L'unica dir che trovo in /var/spool/cups (giusto si? perché io /var/cups/spool non ce l'ho!) è tmp/.

Gli altri sono tutti files c0096**. Elimino quelli e basta?

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> L'unica dir che trovo in /var/spool/cups (giusto si? perché io /var/cups/spool non ce l'ho!) è tmp/.
> 
> Gli altri sono tutti files c0096**. Elimino quelli e basta?

 

vuota anche il contenuto di /tmp senza rimuoverla.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, fatto!

Se dovesse risuccedere vi farò sapere!

----------

